# Stegosaurusnography!!!



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've started experimenting with stegosaurusnography. It really seems to work well. Here are a couple:


















It seems quite effective!

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done, William, I can confirm that I cannot see any Stegosaurus in either of your photos :biggrin:

However, here`s one I found in my back garden this morning...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have encoded your Stegosaurus so it will be safe from prying eyes:










:biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

is this another one of those sodding hidden image thingies :scared:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> is this another one of those sodding hidden image thingies :scared:


Yes it is actually, but no amount of squinting and waving your head back and forth will allow you to see the hidden images. Plugins or freeware programs are available though. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2015)

is it ozzy osbourne again?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Probably :tongue:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here you are, I have encoded a stegosaurus into this photo:










:wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well done, William, I can confirm that I cannot see any Stegosaurus in either of your photos :biggrin:
> 
> However, here`s one I found in my back garden this morning...


like the water feature but suggest you try 'evergreen lawn repair kit' as the grass is looking a bit patchy ...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Maybe this will help:






:biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

It took a while, but I think I'm getting the hang of this. It's hard to spot with the naked eye...


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> Here you are, I have encoded a stegosaurus into this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god i am slow and thick ! just realised that's a young Ozzy :sad:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Here you are, I have encoded a stegosaurus into this photo:
> ...


I could have used a transitional period photo:










:biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


yes but that would just be sh*t and i would be flushed with embarrassment


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


I saw Black Sabbath back in the 70's the whole band looked to be completely off their t!ts and Ozzie just leapt about the stage like a deranged lunatic for a couple of hours. And loud, I'm sure people were going home with bleeding ears.

Back on topic, there was a park round the corner from work, a favorite place for the local hookers and their clients, not sure why they called it dogging when the place was full of dinosaurs


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> I saw Black Sabbath back in the 70's the whole band looked to be completely off their t!ts and Ozzie just leapt about the stage like a deranged lunatic for a couple of hours. And loud, I'm sure people were going home with bleeding ears.
> 
> Back on topic, there was a park round the corner from work, a favorite place for the local hookers and their clients, not sure why they called it dogging when the place was full of dinosaurs


Where I grew up the parks were rather mundane in comparison to that. :wink:

Later,
William


----------

